# Boyds One Stop Flounder Tournament



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, here is the word. I just spoke w/ Jason Cogburn, owner of Boyds, and we will have the tourney in Nov. We finalized on Nov. 9,10,and11th. Start time will be 12:01am Nov.9th-till 4pm the 11th. Entry fee $30.00 3 Fish stringer 1st-3rd places. This an OPEN tourney..anyone may participate. Live, dead, or artificial baits allowed. Weigh station will be open 4p-6p Thurs. and Fri. Sunday 4-5p. Awards afterward 100% payback 50-30-20% of the total entry fees awarded for 1st-3rd places.
Tickets will available very soon. Cut off for selling tickets will be 6pm Sat. Nov.10th. Tickets will be sold at Boyds One Stop *ONLY. I will post "mail-in" registration info asap. Jason said their will be an extra $300 cash payout for the HEAVIEST fish upon conclusion of the tournament. *


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

There's a question about the extra $300. ANSWER: After the tournament is over, the paid participant that catches the HEAVIEST flounder during the ENTIRE tournament wins the incentive money. We do appreciate your questions.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

About time there is a date. I have been looking forward to this one for almost a year. The last one was fun and done right. If anyone has not fished this one, I reccomend it to all. Good Luck!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

any info on mail in, or online registration yet? 

how many entries last year?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I just spoke w/ Jason. (Fri. 3p) and their will be NO online registration this year. Maybe next. Fliers will be at Boyds VERY soon. Mail-in or get tickets at Boyds only $30 entry fee. Tickets will be at Boyds this weekend. Tourney is from Nov.9 (12:01am)-11th at 4pm., 2007. Bonus of $300 for the person that catches the heaviest flounder. In case of a tie, Jason will FLIP a COIN. PM me for any questions please. Boyds # is 409-945-4001 ask for Jasons cell #.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Kids division 11-16 y/o entry fee $10 w/ the same percentage payback as last year..50/30/20 (accompanied by quardian/parent at all times). Fliers are being printed today, along w/ the tickets. Will be brought to Boyds One Stop this evening. Release of liability form will accompany all purchased tickets. Format is the same as last years, but the entry fee was lowered $5.00 this year for adults and weigh station hrs have changed. This is a Pro-Am Tourney........"should be another enteresting year".


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Coming Up Pretty Soon!!!!


----------



## teamskint (Jun 19, 2007)

Are there any results from this tournament


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Lets see...........Adult Div: 1st w/ 12.41 lbs Scott Mckey 2nd w/ 12.39 Nathan Chain 3rd fill in later 

Kids Div. Austin Calhoun w/ 13.95 lbs He also got big fish bonus $300 w/ a 6.19 lb.'er


----------

